# Original Krud Kutter good enough for paint prep?



## pman6 (Jul 11, 2012)

label says it removes dried latex paint, overspray, adhesives.

sounds like it's good enough for paint prep? 

Don't need the fancy krud kutter versions like gloss-off or tsp substitute?


----------



## cdaniels (Dec 27, 2012)

It will clean a surface for painting but nothing is going to prep gloss paint better than a light sanding.De-glossers don't work well enough for me and some bonding primers say not to use a de-glosser anyway.As for TSP substitute it is good stuff.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I use Krud Kutter. My method is to dilute it in a garden sprayer, wet the surface you want cleaned, and then spray some Krud Kutter on and let it marinate for a few minutes. The KK really loosens up dirt and kills mildew. Then we either gently power wash or use a gentle scrub brush to remove it all. A good rinse to remove any residue and you're good to go.........well, let it dry for a day before painting.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I guess KK would work for prep but seems awfully expensive compared to other tried and true options.

And what exactly are you trying to prep?


----------



## pman6 (Jul 11, 2012)

What are the cheaper tried and true options?

1.25 gallons of KK concentrate is $14.
a box of TSP 4.5 lbs costs $10.

I'm prepping interior semi gloss walls.

I already scratched it up with 80 grit, but since it's textured, I didn't get full sanding coverage.

I noticed some baked in dirt on closer inspection, and need to get that off.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

pman6 said:


> What are the cheaper tried and true options?
> 
> 1.25 gallons of KK concentrate is $14.
> a box of TSP 4.5 lbs costs $10.
> ...


80 grit is pretty coarse for a scruff up. Scratched it up is probably what you did. I would back off to 100-120.

Not sure which TSP you have put 4.5 pounds is quite a bit for $10. What is the suggested dillution rate for KK? Nothing against it by the way. I guess you can figure out how many gallons you can mix with either and then make the price decision?


----------



## pman6 (Jul 11, 2012)

are you saying $10 for 4.5lbs of TSP is a little expensive? should it be cheaper?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

http://www.lowes.com/pd_108151-1288...r&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=krud+kutter&facetInfo= I buy a gallon of KK concentrate every spring for 8-10 dollars and it lasts me the whole year. Some jobs you use more KK if you have stubborn dirt/mildew, but, for most jobs I use just enough KK to get the job done.


----------



## pman6 (Jul 11, 2012)

I was looking around the web, and some people say you don't need to clean interior walls if they're not too dirty. Just slap another coat of paint on it.

Are they BSing?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

pman6 said:


> I was looking around the web, and some people say you don't need to clean interior walls if they're not too dirty. Just slap another coat of paint on it.
> 
> Are they BSing?


 
depends on your definition of too:yes:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

pman6 said:


> Just slap another coat of paint on it.
> 
> Are they BSing?


Pro painters do not slap paint on!


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

If you think about why clean at all- to help the paint adhere- it will help you to answer your question. Any oily contaminates, or enough crud build up that would prevent the paint from good contact with the substrate will hurt adhesion.


----------

